# Blaye



## rugbyken (Sep 22, 2018)

we’re back at my favourite place in France under the citadel at Blaye, temp a glorious 30 same for Tomorrow so spain can wait a week market this morning it’s a really exhausting life  , the plan is to call back here in April for the wine festival on the way to the Netherlands meet


----------



## Linda (Sep 22, 2018)

It's winter here already - cold wet....  lee lit the fire!

When is the wine festival? Need to put it in the diary...


----------



## rockape (Sep 22, 2018)

I think you will find that the wine festival is every day to some members on here.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 22, 2018)

Good wine country, Ken.. Get stuck in.
Sorry to hear about your cool temperatures.
It's 34 + here, northwest of Plascencia.
Of to the village bar, soon and hopefully a skinny dip in the natural swimming pool, on the way back.
Have fun.


----------



## spigot (Sep 22, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 67516View attachment 67517we’re back at my favourite place in France under the citadel at Blaye, temp a glorious 30 same for Tomorrow so spain can wait a week market this morning it’s a really exhausting life  , the plan is to call back here in April for the wine festival on the way to the Netherlands meet



Also, one of our favourite spots, in fact we’re about to crack a bottle of Côte de Blake with our evening meal.

First noticed the place 12 years ago when we arrived by ferry from Lamarque in Medoc, there were dozens of vans all over the area below the citadel. The local council have now cut the van space drastically. We now stay up the hill by the back entrance to the citadel, it’s free.

If short of water, there’s a tap at the side of the club boathouse going towards the ferry. April is a good time to visit especially for the mind blowing array of asparagus for sale at the Saturday market.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 22, 2018)

there you go linda leave algarve end of first week in april week to get here 90 + samples that gives 2 day’s to sober up and a week to get to holland easy peasy


----------



## Linda (Sep 22, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 67523there you go linda leave algarve end of first week in april week to get here 90 + samples that gives 2 day’s to sober up and a week to get to holland easy peasy



Might have the dates wrong Ken....

11th - 16th Camping op Hoop van Zegen. Keukenhof, flower parade, gardens as well as bbq and beer drinking


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 23, 2018)

*Looks and sound Great*

Maybe next year ?


----------

